

Review my start-up - mikecurry

Been working on this for a short time, and wanted some feedback.  It's a dating site (yes another, however, this one is more social networking oriented).  I would appreciate some constructive feedback so I can improve on it.<p>http://mikesandmegs.com
======
covercash
I trudged through the registration on my iPhone 3gs (that city drop down felt
like it was going to crash mobile safari... Perhaps zip code field instead?)
only to find out that there were no results within 200 miles of Philadelphia.
I'm not really sure what makes your site any different than the other dating
sites out there. For what it's worth I do like your brand but I actually think
it would be better for a trendy little vegeterian cafe.

~~~
covercash
Upon closer inspection I noticed the bunnies appear to be going at it... Maybe
not so great for a cafe, heh.

------
icey
What's changed since the last time you posted? I remember looking at it
before, but nothing sticks out immediately as a change.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=682894>

------
phatboyslim
Personal opinion..... should be able to browse listings without being a
member.

------
bgnm2000
is one bunny humping the other in the logo?

